# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Mariposa limonera

## perdiguera

La mariposa limonera, _Gonepteryx rhamni_, es un habitual visitante a mi jardín.
En este caso he podido hacerle unas fotos a un macho que se posó sobre el suelo enlosado. Su vuelo errático le hace muy dificil de fotografiar en el aire.
Se sabe que es un macho por el color amarillo de la parte de arriba de las alas y los puntitos de color marrón rojizo. Las hembras tienen las alas de un color más blanquecino y sin puntos.

----------

